
Bedrock Linux 1.0beta2 Nyla Major Features - swsieber
http://bedrocklinux.org/1.0beta2/features.html
======
brudgers
About Bedrock Linux:
[http://bedrocklinux.org/introduction.html](http://bedrocklinux.org/introduction.html)

Curious about when 1.0 will be out of beta.

